# Wide bow and side guides



## overboard (Jul 3, 2015)

OK, it's pretty easy to get a V hull bow into the opening between the side guides when trying to load with either wind or current. What about the Jon boats where the bow is almost as wide as the boat?
I don't think I ever saw anything posted about that on here. Any ideas, or has anyone ever set up a trailer for just that.
I was thinking about putting a angled short set of guides on the very end of the trailer that would match up with the existing guides where they meet, but angled outward like this - / ... \ . That would at least give me some extra space to work with. 
That's the only thing that I can come up with, any other thoughts?


----------



## DaleH (Jul 3, 2015)

I saw someone rig arms like that and they would swing from 45-degrees across the bow to parallel w/ the sides.


----------



## Clint KY (Jul 11, 2015)

I have a jon boat and very long guides on the trailer. It is not difficult to line up the boat with the guides. The key thing to remember is - SLOW - I get the nose of the boat between the guides even if it is at an angle. Then I SLOWLY go forward and the guides will straighten out the boat. I almost always use my trolling motor to get the boat on the trailer as I have covered my bunks with PVC (see my trailer rebuild thread). The guides must be solidly mounted to the trailer frame.


----------

